
Playboy tortoise had so much sex he saved his entire species - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/01/11/americas/diego-playboy-tortoise-sex-life-galapagos-scli-intl/index.html
======
killjoywashere
Great example of founder effect in action. This population will be studies for
as long as humans keep the thread history intact.

------
reanimus
I do wonder how genetic variation is maintained when you have common lineage
like this.

~~~
cratering
It isn't maintained, see "population bottleneck"
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Population_bottleneck#Other_an...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Population_bottleneck#Other_animals)

